# Ez flash IV microsd where



## eligri (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi!


I'm looking to buy an AUTHENTIC ez flash IV microsd version. So far I have found 4 cheap places:

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32318535807.html

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32522714164.html

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32520820362.html

Semi-cheap:
http://www.realhotstuff.hk/ez4-microsd.html

Can anybody confirm these dealers authenticity and that they sell genuine carts?

Thanks
//eligri


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2016)

To the best of my knowledge there have not been any clone EZ4s of any type, much less the microSD version.

aliexpress is basically Chinese ebay, give or take a slight bit more industrial/quantity focus. There are plenty of legit people on there though.

realhotstuff have been around for quite a while, the .hk is something of an offshoot but still legit.

If your flag is accurate and you would rather have something closer to home
http://www.shop01media.com/en/EZ-Flash/EZF4m-EZFlash-4-flash-linker-Nintendo-GBA-MicroSD


----------



## eligri (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.
That one is a bit too expensive unfortunetly, I'd rather risk paying customs.

So there aren't any clones out there of it? One of the 3 sellers on aliexpress claim to be an official reseller, while one has been around for longer. If there is no risk of it being a fake I guess the older seller would be the best choice then, rather than the one claiming to be official.


----------



## regnad (Jan 15, 2016)

You can support this site buy getting one through nds-card.com

They're not the cheapest, but it helps GBATemp, and in my experience they're very professional and trustworthy.


----------



## eligri (Jan 19, 2016)

Ended up buying from one of the aliexpress sellers, can't afford to pay 40+€ for it unfortunately :/

I bought from the seller with the highest rating. The only downside with him was that some people had complained about the plastic quality on the cart; but I assume that this is a standard issue and doesn't indicate that the card is somehow not genuine (despite the lack of known clones)?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 21, 2016)

eligri said:


> Ended up buying from one of the aliexpress sellers, can't afford to pay 40+€ for it unfortunately :/
> 
> I bought from the seller with the highest rating. The only downside with him was that some people had complained about the plastic quality on the cart; but I assume that this is a standard issue and doesn't indicate that the card is somehow not genuine (despite the lack of known clones)?
> 
> Thanks for all the help



All ez flasah IV have a shitty shell and is not the sellers fault at all


----------

